# Thompson picture thread



## Thompson08 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, now that I fixed my problem, here are the new pictures  Enjoy!

Female P. rufilata













First metallica












Second metallica


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome ornata, Thompson, she's gorgeous!
How big is she?


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks ricky! 4.5" and in premolt


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 19, 2009)

Molted a week ago


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 23, 2009)

This is my second P. rufilata female, I know the picture is way to dark =\ And also not my best..


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wait wait wait....you have two P.metallica??


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 24, 2009)

GIVE ME YOUR ORNATA!!


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep I have two metallics .

LOL kyle, I love her to much!


----------



## olablane (Feb 25, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Yep I have two metallics .
> 
> YOU SUCK!!!!! j/k


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 25, 2009)

lol olablane...I only got the second metallica because the first one has messed up legs =\


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 25, 2009)

I just got these two! I love the female blue fang  I can't wait for the little guy to grow up too...


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 25, 2009)

Is the one above the blue fang an L.parhybana sling?


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh sorry I should've labled it. It's an A. behlei


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 26, 2009)

*They're growing up!!*

This male is almost 3", it's roughly 2.5" maybe


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gotta love those OBT's.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yep! Gotta love 'em..


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 1, 2009)

New pictures!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 1, 2009)

Sweet pics!
I'm in envy  
Is your P.murinus male mature yet?


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! Nope the one that molted is only 2.5" =\


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 2, 2009)

One of my metallica is in premolt


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice!
I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice ricky, what size are you getting?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 2, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Nice ricky, what size are you getting?


About a 1" sling, getting some others, too!


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice! Can't wait to see your pictures


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 2, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see your pictures


Yep.
Getting in all sorts of rare goodies 
Is that the P.metallica with the screwy leg?


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 2, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Yep.
> Getting in all sorts of rare goodies
> Is that the P.metallica with the screwy leg?


Nope the one with the screwed leg has a lot of it's vial webbed up so it might molt soon too  I hope it's legs get better...


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 3, 2009)

Got a macro lens today!


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 3, 2009)

Playing around with photoshop 







And rufilata


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome seemanni shot!
Keep em coming! :clap:


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 3, 2009)

*More you say?*

I love this lady  Molt already!!!


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 4, 2009)

Can you see the lighns on this lady? The black ones  she's in premolt!


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 8, 2009)

my Blue fang decided to molt  She's pretty!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like Ryan has some competition 
Awesome shots!


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 8, 2009)

Nooooo ryan beats my pics by infinity lmao! But thanks


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 8, 2009)

*umm how about a few more?*

:worship:


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 9, 2009)

I almost got bit trying to get this pic D:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it just me or is that p. murinus a little too big for his home ?  

Either way, it's still a cool pic.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yah I am rehousing it, it molted only a few days ago so I gave it a while to harden up


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## rejected1 (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice subfusca there. Is it highland form?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 14, 2009)

rejected1 said:


> Very nice subfusca there. Is it highland form?


I beleive that is P.ornata 
Nice pics thompson, you should try manual focusing though, the AF is focusing on the wrong parts.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 14, 2009)

I am doin manual focusing  It is so hard. I can't wait to get the 60mm af-s macro lens :}  Thanks guys. 

And yes that is an ornata


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Molts! *

Waited for these two (males) to molt


----------



## buteo_12701 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Nice pix!*

im diggin those pics. awesome quality!


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 20, 2009)

That was a really good macro shot.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, I just wish it was a little more clearer


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 20, 2009)

Sweet close up of the irminia dude! :clap:


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks ricky !


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Not a t but I like this pic a lot


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 21, 2009)

Metallica molt!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome, congrats!
Now it's starting to look like a P.metallica


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 21, 2009)

It's also time to rehouse it to  Just waiting for my rufilata female and other metallica to molt now


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 21, 2009)

Which metallica is that?


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 22, 2009)

That's the second one


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 22, 2009)

Awesome. Its starting to get those pretty blue's and yellow's.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yah I hope it's a female


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 26, 2009)

*I'm very exited about these two molts!*













And you won't guess which metallica this is! SO very happy about this one!


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful metallica. What is the pokie above the metallica?


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks  thats a rufilata female.


----------



## agent lead (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome pics..hey did you get your metallica's from tarantulas.com this last time they offered them?

mine is about the same size...prolly sac mates,,,cool


----------



## Thompson08 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep I got mine from them when they were first offerd. Yours is really nice btw!


----------



## Bardon (Jun 11, 2009)

beautiful T.s Man!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 11, 2009)

Bardon said:


> beautiful T.s Man!


Thank you !


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 15, 2009)

You have a great thread and some nice t's.  I'm hoping to get a p metallica myself within the next few weeks.  How do you get pics of your blue fang?  I never see mine.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 15, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> You have a great thread and some nice t's.  I'm hoping to get a p metallica myself within the next few weeks.  How do you get pics of your blue fang?  I never see mine.


Well I use to just tap on the side of it's burrow and it would come running out, then i'd cup it. And thanks! I'm hopefully going to be uploading some new pics of my t's


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 15, 2009)

How big is she now?  My male just matured about 2 weeks ago and my female is darkening up big time and should molt in the next week or two.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 15, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> How big is she now?  My male just matured about 2 weeks ago and my female is darkening up big time and should molt in the next week or two.


She's 5.2" to small to mate right now  So next molt, she should be ready!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful pokie!!!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you everson!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 17, 2009)

Not tarantlas, but this is a portion of my new hobby!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 17, 2009)

Your still going to keep Ts though right?


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 17, 2009)

yep I still have 14  I am going to rebuild my collection though.


----------



## seanbond (Jun 18, 2009)

nice pokeys man!!
like that gecko too.


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks seanbond


----------

